# Becky is home !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello my beautiful friends :wub:,

BECKSTERS IS HOME !!!!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:.

Not quite herself but considering all she has gone through pretty ok she will not eat for me , she is on Tramadol for pain i think that can cause upset tummy ??? anyhow i will gavage her at 4pm some food and her meds but she is beautiful i have so much respect for this little dog what a fighter, oh she has staples never had those before do they heal faster ?? do they itch like stitches??



Anna and Becky and Luna :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:WELCOME HOME, BECKY:cheer: She'll still feel pretty low after such major surgery but I'm sure being back with you will help. What are you doing at 4pm? Your post said gavage and I couldn't even guess what that was, Anna. :blink: Don't know anything about staples.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wonderful,I've been watching for updates!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> :cheer:WELCOME HOME, BECKY:cheer: She'll still feel pretty low after such major surgery but I'm sure being back with you will help. What are you doing at 4pm? Your post said gavage and I couldn't even guess what that was, Anna. :blink: Don't know anything about staples.




Gavage is when you force feed them LOL


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thats awesome news!!!!! Anna dont feel afraid to call Christina up with any medical questions like that!!!! I am soooo happy for Becky proud of her!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:happy: :happy:

Yay! Glad Becky is home with her Mommy  I bet she is so relieved!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome home Sweet Becky!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

So glad she is home.... would love to see a pic of that little face !!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes that she seems relieved and in her soft comfy bed


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome Home Becky! We are so happy you are home! You are such a tough, strong little fighter!

Anna, tramadol is a pretty strong pain medication used after surgery, and it can cause nausea which can make them not want to eat. If she doesnt start to eat within a day or two you could check with the vet to see if there is anything they recommend for nausea. Maybe there is an anti-nausea medication they can give her.
I think that staples are used because of a deeper incision. I don't think they cause any more or less itching than stitches- I think that the itching is from the skin healing. But they usually do have to be removed later.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome Home Becky!
1/4 to 1/2 tablet of Pepcid AC helps if you give it about 20-30 min. before feeding, Anna. I agree that an injection against nausea would be good---ask your vet, as they maybe gave her one that lasts 24 hrs.
Do you have a collar?


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I am so glad she's home!!! I'm sure your plans are to spoil her more rotten than she is. And, yes the Tramadol can upset the tummy. Bless her little sweet self.


----------



## summer (Dec 3, 2010)

That's wonderful. So happy for you and Becky.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Fantastic news. Hopes she does really well.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't know about dogs...but I had staples 2 months ago across part of my upper stomach and they pulled so badly....they were very uncomfortable for me. Not sure if stitches would be been the same or not.

So glad your little one is home and safe.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

YAY BECKY:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:
:dothewave::tender:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Good to hear!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Welcome Home Becky!
> 1/4 to 1/2 tablet of Pepcid AC helps if you give it about 20-30 min. before feeding, Anna. I agree that an injection against nausea would be good---ask your vet, as they maybe gave her one that lasts 24 hrs.
> Do you have a collar?



She is not allowed much meds becuase of her liver problems and cerenia injection for nausea is a no no


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Fantastic!*

*Welcome Home Little One:cheer:*


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I am so glad she is home. I know both of you feel better now.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Anna, so happy Becky is home!! I am sure she will start to feel much better in the coming days. Staples are uncomfortable.....I am just happy she is home with her Mommy and Sister. Please keep us updated.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What great news!!! Welcome home Becky!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

rayer: Thankful for answered prayers! rayer:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So glad to hear that Becky is home and in her familiar surroundings. I am sure that you will all get a good nights rest and that tomorrow will be an even better day for Becky.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I was tied up in meetings all day and just now seeing this wonderful news!!!! I'm so happy for you both!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you dear God for hearing our prayers!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Welcome home little Becky!!!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili::chili: Woo-Hoo!! :chili::chili: So happy Becky is home with her Mommy.. ( the very best medicine in the world! :thumbsup 

I see Sandi mentioned the Pepcid AC..I too was wondering if that was something she could have to help her tummy. I used it for my Missy after she had her cancer surgery... gave it abt 20 mins prior to meal. 
Also was told to give 1/2 meal... THEN give the medication which was a NSAID... then rest of the meal. This to helps with tummy issues. Guess the food 'surrounds' the meds ( for want of a better description) .. and makes it less hard on their system.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Such wonderful news!!! I will continue to pray for her! God Bless you for being such a wonderful mommy for sweet Becky!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Tramadol does not cause GI upset in dogs. It can cause mild drowsiness.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

:cheer:Yay!!!! 

:amen: Welcome Home Becky!!! :chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:


:dothewave:


I have been waiting for this great news! I'm glad she's finally home with her greatest Mommy in the world!


I know how it is when Biscuit was in ER and away from us for days, we worried silly and even tends to lose our appetite for food missing our boy. 
Biscuit says HI Becky! Way to go girl!


You both will be in our thoughts and prayers, and wishing Becky a well and rapid recovery!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Anna, I read the wonderful news of Becky finally coming home with you early this afternoon. Once again, I wasn't able to be online until now. However, I am so so happy for you and your Beckster!

You mentioned in another post that Becky couldn't have the Ceneria injection due to the liver issues. Now I am wondering why Snowball was prescribed Cerenia while his liver enzyme lab results were up. (he will be retested once again in a few weeks ). Snowball does take Pepcid ... but, when his tummy was really upset he needed something stronger.

I hope Becky's tummy has settled down. It's probably from all the medications during her surgery. Also, I am surprised our fluff babies can eat anything solid so soon after surgery ... it seems as though that would be hard on the tummy. 

I also hope your precious fluff baby angel is tucked in and sleeping peacefully tonight. And, I wish the same for you darling Anna ... May you have peaceful and pleasant dreams.

Sending you warm hugs and lots of love.:wub::wub:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Well Goodmorning my wonderful friends ,

I had an awful first day with Becky  she had upset tummy and then she had her first poo Diareah !!! i called the er they told me this might be normal from surgery and all the lactulose she was given and hadnot had a bowel movement in almost 4 days anyhow they also told me nausea is rare from tramadol and if she continues to be nauseated to call them and it could be complications fro surgery ((( please pray that she will be ok i cant take her back there (((


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Anna, maybe the vomiting was due to the fact that she could not pass a stool for 4 days? Did she eat anything at all yesterday? 
Praying for wisdom!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was so sorry to read that it was rough for little Becky yesterday. However, she has been through so much and has been given a good amount of meds over the past few days, that her little tummy is rather out of sorts. Hope that today finds her feeling better and that you see an improvement.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Hope Your Baby Is Feeling Much Better today,and will be herself very soon.*
*Nickee&Yogi in Pa!*


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Praying for sweet Becky....

I am hoping the nausea and diarrhea were what Sandi said - just that she hadn't pooped in so long!

Also the change from hospital to home could have upset her GI system. She probably got so excited...may have been up more than she was at the hospital. Keep trying to keep her quiet and resting 

Sending prayers and hugs for Becky.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Anna, sorry to hear about poor Becky going through some additional rough time with 
diarrhea. She'll be in our thoughts and prayers that this could be a simple symptom from the surgery and nothing major. Keep us posted please.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Anna - after Tyler's neuter - more like a spay because of undescended testicles and 8 teeth pulled, he had horrible diarrhea for 6 days and some vomiting. They think it was either from the anesthesia or from the stress of the whole ordeal. He got an under the skin hydration shot and I think they changed his meds and he was fine. He has had two dentals and was fine with anesthesia then (they changed it) and had no further incidents. Hoping it's something like that. Did you speak to the doc who did the surgery about it?


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello everyone ,

Becksters is still not herself , will not eat so im force feeding very tiny meals every few hours she is sleeping now this scary i just hope i did the right thing ......please my friends lets keep praying for her to recover and this is just something one day i can put in the past im exhaustedd ...


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

What kind of anaesthesia did they use? Some kinds can make them very sick with nausea for a couple days. Most gas anaesthesia is much easier on them with quicker recovery.

My recommendation would be to watch her closely and if your instincts tell you something is wrong and she isn't doing well, take her back to the vet, any (good) vet who might be open on a weekend if yours is off. These little ones can dehydrate so quickly. She may just need another day or two of rest before she starts perking up, poor little thing, but trust your instincts. It's better to err on the side of caution and take her back for a vet check-up, than not take her and she should have gone. Do you have any Nutrical? Most pet stores and vets carry it. A dab of that on her tongue several times per day will give her some nutrients, calories, and energy if she still doesn't want to eat food, though most important is water.


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

I am not sure if staples would itch as much. None of my babies have ever had them, only stitches. I have had staples though in my tummy and they do poke I have noticed.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ana I'm sorry that you had such a rough first day with Becky. When Dewey was neutered he vomited and had diarrhea, with a bloody stool. The vet thought it was stress from the surgery. He had fluid injected under the skin, an anti nausea shot and meds for the diarrheal. Maybe Becky is experiencing the same thing. Praying that she improves real soon.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Anna, hang in there. I am sure she will bounce back. Please keep us posted!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

They used isoflurane gaz and some propofol the internal medicine called me 30 minutes ago he told me that she sounds like she is doing what she should be , no apetite he is not worried it ca take up to a week , nausea could be normal also as long as she is not vomiting , Tramadol very rarely causes stomach upset , he told me seizures are getting less and less as the days pass by tomorrow she should be out of the woods , diareah well some after surgery and anesthesia have diareah as long as it once a one time thing she should be good she is resting alot today i guess the high of being home is over , he was a sweet heart and told me not to be scared she should be ok just watch for real signs like major vomiting,major diareah, major pain , very lethargic he said u know Becky best so trust yourself and we are here open 24 hours .....he also told me the results of biopsy and some type of bladder test is coming in on Tuesday so we can see if she has m.v.d. i pray she does not , this is not easy guys trust me , I do not wish this on my worst ENEMY figure of speech i do not have enemies .....


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It's good you had a chance to speak with someone again and the fact they are open 24 hours is great. I think with some time and a chance to heal she will be back to herself. MVD is also very managable....so don't worry too much. As long as she eats the proper diet and everything is managed well she should be just fine. I can totally understand how you feel....but stay strong Becky and Luna need you!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I was just wondering how Miss Becky is today.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was hoping to see some news too. Hope that little Becky had a better day today and that you did to Anna.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It varies so much between fluffs, Mine had it easy but when my steps son's dogs Sadie and Tasha had theirs they were so sick fro the first few days...
I hope she's feeling better soon, poor little one ,been through so much...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back in. So glad you reached the vet. Sounds like he/she's very thorough with good info. Hoping she's improving even if just a little bit.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

My Dear Friends sorry for no update but im having a very awful time with Becky today we were at er all morning i went to change her onesie and i saw yello stains on it i think i almost fainted it looked like puss i called them they said immediately bring her in so i went as fast as i can they were waiting for us internal medicine and technicien they took her back right away and examined her , they saw her breasts were very engorged so they squeezed and milk alot of milk coming out !!!!!!! so she is going through false pregnancy but tommorrow they are doing ultrasound to rule out more deadly things like portal hypertension and some other stuff ((((.............. i think im ready to loose it I have lost 5 pounds since last week , PLEASE FRIENDS PRAY THIS ONLY HORMONAL AND HER LIVER SURGERY IS ALL GOOD I HAVE NOT MUCH FIGHT LEFT IN ME xooxxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Thinking of Becky tonight and hoping she is doing better.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was so very sorry to read that Becky is not feeling all that well today and hope that tomorrow will bring better and more positive news. That she is staying overnight at the Vets is the best thing for her where she can get 24/7 attention. Will be saying prayers for your too Anna that things will improve.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Anna you are a good mommy! And I to pray that it's just hormones and not the liver. Hugs to you


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ana, I definitely will be praying for Becky and you too!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Will keep praying for Becky.

Anna, I know that while in the middle of the storm it is hard to see any light.... But you are strong. You have a lot of strength left, my dear.... And so does Becky


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers, hang in Anna!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

View attachment 108242


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Keep thinking positive Anna..... I am praying for Becky right now.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

thank you my beautiful friends going to pray myself to sleep again tonight i will update everyone the minute i could oxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so sorry this has happened! Praying it is nothing of serious concern!! You must be exhausted you dear gal!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh My Dear,Please Know Prayers Are Coming From Pa For You Both. Iam So Sorry For All You And Your Little One Are Going Thru.*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Anna - try to stay strong. You have been doing everything you can for Becky. Try to take deep breaths. We're all here and praying for her. Let us know when you hear anything and get some sleep. :grouphug:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thinking of Becky, poor little girl has gone through a lot.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking forward to some better news today about Becky and hope that she has improved and feeling better.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying that Becky is showing some improvement today. Hang in there Anna.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Any news yet Anna??? I am worried about you and Becky


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Praying that everything is OK with Becky.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Praying for your and Becky..


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh no~~~ I hope Becky feels better soon and it's just hormonal. You and Becky are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for you and Becky.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thinking of you and Beckey this morning and sending prayers your way....


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Anna any news? Worried about you and becky


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Very sad and sorry to hear of Becky's latest condition*

Oh Anna, I am really sorry and saddened to hear of Becky's latest complication and the stress you both are going through. My heart and prayer goes out to you both and I do hope that this latest symptoms are minor and would eventually pass and Becky will be back on the road of recovery. I know it is stressful and a heavy weight on your minds but you have to continue to find the strength to be strong for Becky. 

I have a big project this week at work which is why I haven't been on the last few days and I might not be back to check on status until this Sunday. I am hoping to hear better news of Becky's condition soon and I do wish you the best and try to stay calm and get some rest when you can. I know it's hard to do this with Becky's being away from you but please try. Hugs to you both.

p.s. Biscuit had 3 seizures today, while they were mostly mild and occurs across several hours, we had to give him two large dose of Phenobarbital as directed by Dr. Sisson. The poor boy continue to go through these relapse and trauma, and it make me think of how Becky and you are both going through similar stress.

Take great care of yourself as Becky needs you!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

vinhle68 said:


> Oh Anna, I am really sorry and saddened to hear of Becky's latest complication and the stress you both are going through. My heart and prayer goes out to you both and I do hope that this latest symptoms are minor and would eventually pass and Becky will be back on the road of recovery. I know it is stressful and a heavy weight on your minds but you have to continue to find the strength to be strong for Becky.
> 
> I have a big project this week at work which is why I haven't been on the last few days and I might not be back to check on status until this Sunday. I am hoping to hear better news of Becky's condition soon and I do wish you the best and try to stay calm and get some rest when you can. I know it's hard to do this with Becky's being away from you but please try. Hugs to you both.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your kind words and understanding , yes it is hard and all we wsant is them to be ok i will be praying for biscuit also !!!:wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I haven't been here much lately Anna, is Becky home now or somewhere else at the ER maybe?

Edit: I just went back & read & you said the results of the biopsy & bladder tests were to come back on Tues. Did you get those yet? 
I hope you had a better sleep last night!


----------

